# Looking for project ideas



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

This morning, as most Saturday mornings the LOML and I did the tour of garage sales. More than buying this is a way to explore the area, enjoy time together and see nice homes and gardens.

I find that I like homes that have tapered (craftsman?) columns.

I was thinking how to use that thought in some woodworking project. No, I don't want to add columns to our house and was thinking of something smaller (box, shelf, who knows)

Anything come to mind?

One thought now would be tapered candlesticks.

Would appreciate some project suggestions.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Steve; how about a classic style grape arbor? Or a pergola. I love both in a garden setting; takes about three years for the plantings to mature. 
Beautiful Arbor Pictures


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello,
If you are looking for a smaller project, how about a tapered plant stand for your deck or porch. You can easily make the stand to look like a craftsman style column and if made with rot resistant wood, you will enjoy it or them for many years.
Cheers from Montreal.
Dan


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Danman1957 said:


> Hello,
> If you are looking for a smaller project, how about a tapered plant stand for your deck or porch. You can easily make the stand to look like a craftsman style column and if made with rot resistant wood, you will enjoy it or them for many years.
> Cheers from Montreal.
> Dan


Neat idea, i'll let that one percolate. I've also thought of about a box with four columns, one at each corner. Maybe scrollsawn panels between them inserted in a routed slot.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm probably of little help in that area. Me, I just sit down and think about what I want to make, then how to make it. If I'm not sure of just how I would like it to look, then I do a lot of searching on-line. Right now I'm slightly modifying a .22 rifle stock. Here's a picture of what I started with - modified some years ago. And what it looks like at this moment. Needs to be finished sanded, then finish put on.
Stupid camera, sharp picture, then fuzzy, good color, then bad. Bah.
Also included is a cane I made, and one of my wooden figure banks.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Project Idea*

Sounds like a wonderful bunch of ideas and got my little wheels spinning too. I love the look of mantle or wall "Clocks" with columns and spindles. I'd love to see your project when you build it. Hope this was a help to you. Have fun and stay SAFE. I always think of power tools as a loaded gun. It works, because I am 65 y/o with all my fingers and toes in tact.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Mantle clock, hmmm, two columns in mahagony, he a clock panel/face in birdseye maple, hmmm.


----------



## corwinlame (Sep 4, 2012)

I always give some best idea for project is tree plantation. Now a days every people cut the tree so I suggest you plantation some best trees and also take some special care about the trees. You have to develop some best garden and ripe the trees.


----------

